# Port City Farmer's Market | Palafox & Main Street WED 5PM - 9PM



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Now Open Wednesday Evenings

May 13th-Sept. 30th

5pm - 9pm at the

6pm - Lecture

7pm - Music

SE corner of Palafox and Main St



The same Saturday Market that you enjoyed all winter now continuing every Wednesday night all summer long. Don't forget to bring your blanket!







This is a great little event for our downtown community. The wife and I just started going last week and would recommend everyone to check it out. We will be there tonight with a table for her jewlery.





AA


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Wife and I went a couple of Saturdays before it changed to Wed. Great little local event. We got some good local produce to add to what our garden was producing as supported to food bank at the same time.
There was also a lady that had the best homemade baked goods too.

Also there was a hot dog vendor (DougConeyDogs) or something like that had real Koogle hotdogs and coney sauce. My wife is from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State w:st="on">Mich</st1:State> originally and guess the place where he gets his coney sauce in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Flint</st1:City> <st1:State w:st="on">MI</st1:State></st1lace> is a place they always hung out at when she was young. Thought she was going to have a heart attack when she found out he had real MI dogs and sauce. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Have not been since switched to Wed, but assumeit is just as good. <o></o>


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Is that in Mobile, or in Pcola?

Just asking because it seems I've heard Mobile called the port city, not Pcola.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

pensacola


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

There was a hot dog guy out there last wed but I didn't try him out. I will definitely go get some dogs tonight though and see for myself if they are any good. 



BTW the Sat market is still happening as well. It is on Palafox before you would pass over Garden St. Right around the MLK Jr Statue.



And yes in Pensacola. Should be interesting tonight. I think the Pensacola international billfish tourney captains meeting is tonight which is right next to the market.....


----------

